# My Favorite vintage Lps... what is yours?



## MistressOfTheDark (Oct 27, 2012)

thank you Mr Rob Razz for helping me post in the correct.
Does anyone remember these 3 vintage lips or do you have them?
Walt Disney's chilling, thrilling sounds of The Haunted House, sounds to make you shiver and sounds of terror.
I remember the first one my parents and I where at Wolco store and I remember seeing the orange and spooky looking Haunted House on it, that really fascinated me why? Lol no idea I wanted it and my parents bless their hearts got it for me the first one I lost in an apartment fire, now I have 5 of them I find them at Half Price book store for $1.00 and I guess its silly but when I find one of these I have to bring it home. I was fascinated with it as a kid and listened to it over and over , I still enjoy listening to it and ohhhhh the memories.
The next one I got at Safe way sounds to make you shiver I remember again it was something about the cover I was fascinated the Frankenstein, vampire by the clock and I read the back of the cover and it sounded so neat, the next one was Sounds Of Terror I thought it was so neat they tell about Dracula, The Mummy, The Werewolf the list went on and on and that was the first time I heard the song the monster mash I really and still like that song.
I lost both my lps Sounds of terror and sounds to make you shiver when we moved from my grandfather's dad's father and I found them on ebay and ordered them from a reliable company and I also found them both at Half Price Book store so I have 2 copies of each of them. lol
I listen to those both until I almost wore them out.
I am fascinated with witches, Dracula, werewolves, mummies still fascinate me I loved when I was little I still remember the mask it was one of those vintage plastic mask and mine was a witch I had a cape, witches hat and another one I had was a princess vintage child's mask with a cape ohhhh the memories! 
There's more coming please keep reading and I hope you will leave me a message,
thank you.
Mistress Of The Dark,


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

We had the Disney one..


----------



## WHTim (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not sure what my favorite vintage record is. I have the Walt Disney one albeit on CD. It's probably cheating but I like the "These Ghoulish Things" comp as well as the "Halloween Hootenany."


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have all three of them and still listen to them all the time. I believe theese three are the very best from the 70's. I used to sit in a dark room and just listen to them and act like I was there. I'm very glad that I own them on LP and CD.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House was the very first LP that I bought for myself. I got it around 1970 from Woolworth's. I had never even heard of those other 2 LPs until I found Jason's "Scar Stuff" blog. "Sounds To Make You Shiver" was a 1976 Woolworth's Halloween time release. There used to be a commercial about it on YouTube. I have these 3, and about 100 other Halloween recordings now since finding out about them from Scar Stuff.


----------



## WHTim (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you have a link to the blog?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I remember borrowing Peter Pan Records "Ghostly Sounds" from the public library every Halloween when I was a kid. That Goblin Dance was freaky.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I love all those albums you guys mention! And they're fairly easy to find on Amazon and ebay--most of the time, there are cheap copies, although the condition of the vinyl will vary wildly at times. But there is really nothing like an old Halloween LP for atmosphere!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

A couple of my new favorites are "Halloween Games, Stories, & Songs", and "Spooky Halloween". I only learned about these 2 recordings around 2004 or 2005 from Scar Stuff's Blog. The "Halloween Games..." recording is still used today by Grade School teachers. I'm contacted all the time by teachers asking me for copies of that recording to play for their kids.


----------



## WHTim (Oct 29, 2012)

I recently went on a tear to get an old cut out record from Honeycomb cereal I had when I was a kid. Surprisingly it was a success, I found a copy of it on youtube.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There used to be a blog on blogpsot that had all of the Halloween Cereal cutouts, but I can't find it any longer.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, I have all of the albums we've been discussing, plus all three of those Honeycomb Cereal Records. In case anyone wonders, the titles of those little records are "The Haunted House," "Sounds of the Unknown," and "The Ghost in the Attic." Believe it or not, I actually cut these from the cereal boxes themselves back in the mid-1970s -- 1974, I think. But also that same I got a similar give-away floppy Halloween record from Winchell's Doughnut House called "Hear the Monsters." I consider this one a real treasure. And the stereo is even good. My favorite vinyl Halloween records are, however "The Original Monster Mash" by Bobbie "Boris" Pickett and the Crypt Kickers, "A Spooktacular in Hi-Fi" by Spike Jones and the City Slickers, and a real rarity, "Freddy's Greatest Hits" featuring Robert Englund as Freddy Krueger. This was released in the late 80s at the height of the popularity of "A Nightmare on Elm Street." Mine is the only copy of it I've ever seen. Did anybody else buy this gem?


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a beautiful story of a true fan, we didn't have those ones in my house as a child but I got to experience them all with my daughter as she grew up. We lived in a small farming community town in Ontario through most of her upbringing and they had(and still have) a "Pumpkin Festival" weekend the week before halloween. The whole area gets involved, the town puts up plywood jack'o'lantern signs on all the hydro poles and they have a "biggest pumpkin" contest and a pie eating contest and a pumpkin carving contest. When we first moved there my daughter had a childrens music tape that had a song called "Pumpkin Town" on it and we immediately began calling our new hometown "Pumpkin Town". I can't recall who the tape was by but that was the only halloween song on it. Here's a picture of a pumpkin carver at work.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I used to have this as a kid & I haven't a clue what happened to it. Most likely I got rid of it because the cover scared the living crap outta me. I remember loving the music though I can't recall a single song, but that cover, man, that's the stuff of a 7 year old's nightmares.


----------



## Skull and Book Press (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh, wow, love the Zacherley cover! I may have to go to eBay after this.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Skull and Book Press said:


> Oh, wow, love the Zacherley cover! I may have to go to eBay after this.


That is something creepy! I just googled it and Amazon has vintage copies for sale in stock(for some hefty prices) and one song "The Coolest Little Monster" is on YouTube at 



 I'm guessing that Dr. Suess was influenced by this record.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just listened to Zacherley today during my Halloween listening marathon. He was better than I remembered. He's 94 years old now - that laugh of his is so perfect.


----------



## Skull and Book Press (Sep 12, 2013)

"Halloween Games, Stories, & Songs" is really a classic! I wish I'd heard it when I was a kid, but on the other hand, it was easier for me to track down as an adult. 
I'm looking up the YouTube video of the "H - A - Double L - O" song, with stop-motion animation, right now. That should get the day off to a good start! (Director is Jason Willis, if anyone wants to join me).


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe Jason Willis is behind "Scar Stuff", a blog in which he posted mp3s of various classic spooky albums from long ago. If there were a Mount Rushmore of Halloween Music aficionados, Jason would be George Washington.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh yeah! I don't know where my collection would be without Scar Stuff. When I stumbled in there years ago I raided it like nobody's business for all the goodies he had posted. I love all the vintage stuff.

DavyKnoles: I still have my copy of the Freddy album somewhere. Just a couple years ago I managed to find a rip of it online.


----------

